# U.S. Army Ranger Captain killed in combat



## Ravage (May 11, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/May/100510-04.html

2010)—A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in action May 8, during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom while assigned to Company D, 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. 

Capt. Kyle A. Comfort, 27, a native of Jacksonville, Ala., was killed by an improvised explosive device during the conduct of a combat operation in Helmand Province, Afghanistan. The operation led to the discovery of a large improvised explosive device “factory.” 

“Kyle was a quiet professional who lived the Ranger Creed,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “Kyle was loved by all and will be remembered as a hero to our Nation, the 75th Ranger Regiment, and his family.” 

“Kyle Comfort served our Nation and this unit with distinction. His sense of team play, courage and selfless service will live on as ideal examples of what a Ranger should be as we continue our fight,” said Colonel Dan Walrath, commander of 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

Capt. Comfort is survived by his wife Katherine Brooke Comfort and their daughter Kinleigh Ann of Jacksonville, Ala., and his mother Ellen Comfort of Anniston, Ala.

Click here for Comfort's bio.








> Capt. Kyle A. Comfort


----------



## tova (May 11, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## jtprgr375 (May 11, 2010)

Damn... RIP , sir!!

RLTW!!


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 11, 2010)

Rest easy ...


----------



## Teufel (May 11, 2010)

RIP....


----------



## Muppet (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger / Sir.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (May 11, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 0699 (May 11, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 7point62 (May 11, 2010)

RIP and Salute. Payback due...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 11, 2010)

Damn......RLTW!! (salute) Rest easy Sir!!

3rd has taken a large hit as of late, Payback is due 7.62!!


----------



## dknob (May 11, 2010)

Goddammit! This is the worst deployment for any Ranger bn since 9/11, and its not even over. Keep safe! Take lives! 
RLTW Sir!!


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2010)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Rapid (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## FNULNU (May 11, 2010)

Rest in peace Ranger


----------



## Vegas (May 11, 2010)

RIP BROTHER


----------



## 08steeda (May 11, 2010)

RIP Warrior! Prayers out!


----------



## Gypsy (May 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Sir.


----------



## Frank S. (May 11, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## metalmom (May 11, 2010)

SSDD-Rest Easy. Condolences to loved ones!!


----------



## rlowery60 (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. sir


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 12, 2010)

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## rlowery60 (Jun 4, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jun 4, 2010)

3rd has taken a large hit as of late, Payback is due 7.62!![/QUOTE]

Could not agree with you more, it has been a tough fight for the boys


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP.


----------

